

Fluther raises 600k for crowd-sourced answers. - jobenjo
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/fluther-raises-600k-from-top-valley-investors-for-crowd-sourced-answers/

======
kyro
Congratulations guys. You guys have been around for quite a while, and even
though I thought you weren't going to make it this long, you've seemed to have
pushed through and convinced some top quality VCs that you're in it for the
long haul. Good work!

------
joshuaxls
Congrats Ben! It's been a long time coming. Great work on keeping one of the
most top-notch communities on the web.

~~~
jobenjo
Thanks!

------
zaidf
Wow, a dollar for every monthly unique:) Congrats for the top-notch VC line
up.

